# plant question



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

how do black ghosts and hi fin banded sharks do in a planted aquarium???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ghosts love 'em, but sharks plow 'em up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

also keep in mind the the banded sharks are cold water....


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

so it is a complete no is it can i put it in if it is properly fed??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pretty much a no, yes. The temp reqirements of each fish don't match, so one or the other would be unhappy. The shark, if it even survived, would get HUUUGGEEE, too, so that's another problem with them.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

NJo to shark. Ghosts like anything that conceils them...


----------

